# Raised matting for bottom of keezer



## earle (15/10/15)

Just thought I would share this find.

This is what I used in the bottom of my new keezer. The third picture is of the underside and shows that it has little bumps to lift the matting of the floor of the freezer so that any little spills don't get trapped. I'm hoping it will reduce any tendency for rust that might be caused by matting that would sit directly on the floor and not allow air flow. Not that cheap but 1/2 a linear meter would do most chest freezers.

http://www.bunnings.com.au/ideal-900mm-grey-pvc-raised-z-rib-uv-matting-roll-_p6610194


----------



## takai (15/10/15)

I have normally used this type of doormat for keezers/fridges:
http://www.bunnings.com.au/matpro-40-x-60cm-honeycombe-rubber-synthetic-mat_p4494299

Just put it upside down and it has minimal surface contact.


----------



## idzy (15/10/15)

Was thinking about this just recently, so thanks for the posts guys.


----------



## razz (15/10/15)

earle said:


> Just thought I would share this find.
> 
> This is what I used in the bottom of my new keezer. The third picture is of the underside and shows that it has little bumps to lift the matting of the floor of the freezer so that any little spills don't get trapped. I'm hoping it will reduce any tendency for rust that might be caused by matting that would sit directly on the floor and not allow air flow. Not that cheap but 1/2 a linear meter would do most chest freezers.
> 
> http://www.bunnings.com.au/ideal-900mm-grey-pvc-raised-z-rib-uv-matting-roll-_p6610194


Thanks Earle, I picked up a metre of the same stuff today.


----------

